# Gym Fees in Dubai esp Fitness First



## Ozpat

Hi
Just wondering if anyone can give me info on gym fees/membership in Dubai. I'm thinking particularly Fitness First as they have so many locations and I may even be able to use them when travelling. But any gyms would be fine - just trying to work out my budget as I expect they'll be more expensive than home.

We will probably be living close to Media City / Internet City area.

So, I'm assuming there is:

1. A once-off joining fee
2. A monthly fee that can be cancelled at a month's notice.

Anything else they hit you for?

Oh, anyone know the price of personal training?

1. in a gym and 
2. someone who would come to your home?

Muchas gracias


----------



## HamishUK

i'm at fitness first, and it's basically like alikasa says except I have a minimum 4 month contract.

Also if you are in the Media City freezone you can show your labour card for a discount.


----------



## zin

Some more info on FF: 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ving-dubai/61632-fitness-first-gym-dubai.html


----------



## rsinner

Finding my path said:


> Hi Ozpat,
> 
> I know a great personal trainer who'll travel to you. His name's Omarr 050-XXXXXXX. I've been using him for a while now. What I like about him is that he's creative with his workout programs and reasonably priced compared to some of the other trainers I've had in the past.


Are you sure you are not Omarr? Amazing that you liked him so much that you joined the forum just to recommend him


----------



## Finding my path

lol!! no i am not him and i've been a member for a while but just not posted anything before. 
I'm surprised my post has been deleted. I thought the admin people would be able to check and see that I am a woman  so its not self promo.


----------



## Jynxgirl

As a reader of the forum, should come as no surprise that it was deleted. Many people come and post just a message suggesting this or that... Without having been on the forum any amount of time, a suggestion of a certain business or person or place has to be approached with skeptisim. 

Welcome and hope you post in the future.


----------



## Ozpat

Thanks everyone for your responses. Much appreciated. 

Good on you, Finding my Path, for trying to be helpful. Hope to see you around the forum in the future.


----------



## tootall

Is Fitness First one of the better gyms? Are there any other decent gyms, especially in the JLT area? Also are there any gyms with decent lane swim pools or anywhere in general where one can swim laps?

Oh and I arrive in Dubai next Thursday


----------



## Thunderbird1

I live in a hotel apartment in that area, It has a fantastic gym that is free of charge, as well as sauna, steam and swimming pool, Have you considered this option?


----------



## Leoandjoe

*Can non residents join?*



Thunderbird1 said:


> I live in a hotel apartment in that area, It has a fantastic gym that is free of charge, as well as sauna, steam and swimming pool, Have you considered this option?


This sounds good Thunderbird, I've been here since Jan '11 and now need to get something organised. I've tried to jog up to now-but need a gym/swimming pool to help create a regular routine. Any chance of more details or other reasonable gym/pool options out towards the west of the city?


----------



## starlingcollege

I visited FF last week while house hunting. I wasn't impressed! I've done a little internet shopping in hopes of finding a gym/club that has indoor running track....but no luck. Anyone know of any? Distance running on treadmills get's old FAST! And with the year round warm temps, I'm unlikely to resume outdoor training anytime soon.


----------



## Riz1

starlingcollege said:


> I visited FF last week while house hunting. I wasn't impressed! I've done a little internet shopping in hopes of finding a gym/club that has indoor running track....but no luck. Anyone know of any? Distance running on treadmills get's old FAST! And with the year round warm temps, I'm unlikely to resume outdoor training anytime soon.


Saw an add ststing that in Mall of Emirates they have free walk/run inside the mall. Guess worth to check


----------



## ilovechocolates

I wouldn't recommend Fitness First to be honest, I'd rather run at Safa or Barsha Park.

For gyms in DMC/DIC area, there's Apollo Fitness, Platform3, both in DIC/DMC/Knowledge Village area. 

If you'd be living near that area, the residential areas around are Marina, JLT or TECOM, which is the nearest. In TECOM, there's a nice small gym called Fitness Beat with fitness classes; there's also PowerZone in Layia Oak which is just a standard gym but they have family package which is cheaper (around 800 for 2 adults and 2 kids with play area, etc). In Marina, hands down to Core Direction for fitness classes.

Hope this helps!


----------

